# Earthborn Holistic Grain-Free?



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

So, my dogs are on Taste of the Wild currently. I'm not too terribly worried about the recalls as I don't think my dog is in any serious danger, but I've been thinking and I'm not sure I want to wait around until Diamond makes a serious mistake and dogs do start dying, so I've been browsing some other brands. 

Earthborn looks decent, they're rated as high as TOTW and it looks like it's not too much more expensive, so I was wondering who feeds it and how their dogs are doing and such, why should I switch to Earthborn from TOTW (more than just the recalls), etc. I can only find one retailer in my area that carries it, so I think I will need some real convincing before making the switch, since I'll have to go out of my way to buy it. I must admit, they have pretty bag designs and that helps...hahah.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

I have eight Redbonehounds and two Setter Mix dogs that I switched to Earthborn Primitive Natural when the Diamond recall started. I had been looking at Earthborn as an alternate choice to the Diamond Natural my dogs have been on for a while without any problems. The Diamond Natural was a good value when it was right , however, when problems came out with their foods I just switched all 10 of my dogs cold turkey and no problems. Dog nutrition is not one of my strong points , but , I am a good listener and many knowledgeable folks have said the Earthborn food is good quality. My dogs continue to do well on it. If Diamond can get their food products straightened out I will prolly bring the Natural line back into my food rotation. The cost of Earthborn Primitive Natural is a little more cost wise , and , if my dogs stay healthy I will consider the cost very reasonable.

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just switched to Earthborn Grain-Free from TOTW .....and Chubby loves it. It's only been 2 days, so I'll post again after I see how it goes. (and yes, it is a nice looking bag, & don't forget to send in the UPC's because they plant a tree for every set amount they receive) 

Chubby also loved TOTW, and I kept him on it until 2 days ago, when Diamond added TOTW to the recall list. And to my horror, the production code & date on the bag that I was feeding him was in the recall....Thank God he didn't get sick! I still had half a bag left when I heard this & I threw it out! So that is why I switched, Diamond just keeps adding Brands, so what are we waiting for our dogs to get sick Diamond!


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Most of the danger from the recall is not to the dogs but to young kids,elderly,and people with some different illnesses that may cause their system to be weaker. Check the other thread about it lots of good info.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I know it's mostly a danger to humans, which is why I am not currently terribly worried about still feeding TOTW, but if Diamond keeps having these recall issues, I don't want to end up caught in one that DOES make my dog sick. That's why I am looking at other brands. I am going to go to the store that sells Earthborn today and talk to the employees there and see what they think about it compared to other brands like TOTW.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Just got back with a couple of trial sized bags, we'll see if the puppers even like it. Slightly off topic, that store is amazing. Anyone in the Raleigh area check out Phydeaux...


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Diamond has been having issues. Check the recall sticky at the top. Last time dogs died. This time so far dogs have been lucky. I to fed TOTW and loved it but Diamonds less than perfect record has done it for me.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

there was another recent thread on Earthborn with a lot of comments and good info. 

The Primitive Natural formula is the highest rated of their grain-free choices and that's what I feed. The other grain free choices are good also, slightly lower protein. The fish is ethoxyquin free
I think it is a very good food, especially for the price. It is made in Indiana and I haven't heard of any issues from that plant. They also have a good environmental commitment. 
Chester has done very well on it- his coat gets compliments from strangers even! I switched former foster Luna to it cold turkey and she started to gain needed weight, her coat got softer and her poop got firmer and less smelly. Took only days to see the change in poop, weeks to see the coat improve and she gained a few lbs steadily over a couple months.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

So I read on dogfoodadvisor.com that the ash content for at least their primitive natural formula is higher than
average at a max of 12%. How concerned should I be about feeding this food with a high ash content?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

OldHoundDog: red ones and setter mixes? Love to visit with your pack! For the OP: I haven't fed Earthborn but i hear great things about it.


----------



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

Daenerys said:


> So I read on dogfoodadvisor.com that the ash content for at least their primitive natural formula is higher than
> average at a max of 12%. How concerned should I be about feeding this food with a high ash content?


I have the very same question. Because of the diamond recalls, I have switched my dogs from TOTW, currently they are eating Merrick wilderness, but I'm not completely sold on that food, so I have been looking at Earthborn Primitive, but have seen the same questions asked about the ash content. Also wonder if this would be a good food for pregnant bitches? 

I have found some great places to order online, with free shipping... and the food is lower priced that most TOTW was.


----------

